# W8 For Sale! Black on Black in San Diego



## W8SanDiego (May 3, 2011)

It saddens me when I look at it, knowing I have to part with this, but here we are.

Beautiful car, Remus Sport Exhaust, RS4 Ace replica wheels (very classy). Just a great car. I will clean it up and make it look immaculate before it goes, but it looks very nice as is. People always ask me what kind of VW my car is. It's a sleeper, but a head turner at the same time...if that makes any sense.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2360585634.html

I posted on Craigslist and don't need to "Sell" most people here on the car, but thought you could see the two pictures I've put up for now 

I'll sell it to anyone here for less than the advertised price on Craigslist. I'm in San Diego, so if you are close and looking for a quick, great sounding car, with style, you are in luck.

PM me.

-Mike


----------

